
Ask HN: How does utility hybrid apps makes money - sathishmanohar
I am planning on making an app similar to wunderlist primarily for mobile but have a syncable web version as well.<p>What should be my monetization strategies?
======
zongitsrinzler
If you're planning on making a ToDo app then you're probably going to make the
most money by not building it.

